# Achats



## Virtuose

Je me demande quelle est la façon la plus naturelle dans la langue parlée pour exprimer que je vais au magasin pour acheter qch:

*1. faire les achats*
*2. faire les courses*
*3. faire du shopping *?


----------



## janpol

plutôt "des" que "les" avec "achats".
Je comprends plutôt "faire du shopping" dans le sens de "regarder" sans forcément acheter (on dit souvent "faire du lèche-vitrine")
"des achats" ? "des courses" ? C'est équivalent. Sans doute une fréquence plus grande pour "courses". D'autres avis me contrediront peut-être.


----------



## tilt

1. *Je vais faire des achats* peut se dire, mais *les achats*, sans plus de précisions, me semble peu naturel. On dira facilement, par contre, _*je vais faire les achats de Noël*_.
2. _*Je vais faire les courses* _veut dire qu'on va faire les achats habituels pour la vie de tous les jours. *Des courses*, par contre, a le même sens que *des achats*.
3. *Je vais faire du shopping *signifie qu'on part dans les magasins, à la recherche d'achats à faire, mais sans même être sûr qu'on achètera quelque chose. Il existe une expression bien française, mais un peu passée de mode, pour dire la même chose : *je vais faire du lèche-vitrine.*

Je proposerais donc *je vais faire des achats/courses* pour répondre à ta question.


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> Sans doute une fréquence plus grande pour "courses". D'autres avis me contrediront peut-être.


Je suis d'accord, je ne contredis donc pas !


----------



## Ploupinet

"Je vais faire les courses" est en effet, sans hésitation, le plus courant pour l'achat de choses "usuelles". "Des courses", c'est quand on doit aller acheter quelque chose de plus "original", comme des bouteilles et des gâteaux pour l'apéro par exemple ! 
Par contre, "faire du shopping" est à mon avis réservé aux courses "pas forcément utiles" , d'ailleurs pas forcément pour acheter, c'est plutôt une promenade qu'autre chose !  (Avec cette expression, je m'imagine deux copines parlant d'aller écumer les boutiques de vêtements )


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir tout le monde,

je suis surpris, peiné et finalement outré de constater que l'intégralité des réponses à cette question de Virtuose, traitées par des francophones natifs sur un forum _Français seulement_, aient validé le terme _faire du shopping_, horrible et monstrueux anglicisme, alors que nous disposons, selon le cas, de l'imagé _faire du lèche-vitrine_ (par Tilt) ou du si mignon _faire des emplettes_, signifiant par là la futilité de l'action. J'ai bien aimé aussi le _écumer les boutiques_ de Ploup, mais de grâce, *pas de* *shopping !*

J'ai certes bien conscience de jouer les empêcheurs d'angliciser en rond mais, puisque nos correspondants recherchent des expressions françaises, parlons-leur français ...


----------



## tilt

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> je suis surpris, peiné et finalement outré de constater que l'intégralité des réponses à cette question de Virtuose, traitées par des francophones natifs sur un forum _Français seulement_, aient validé le terme _faire du shopping_, horrible et monstrueux anglicisme, alors que nous disposons, selon le cas, de l'imagé _faire du lèche-vitrine_ (par Tilt) ou du si mignon _faire des emplettes_, signifiant par là la futilité de l'action. J'ai bien aimé aussi le _écumer les boutiques_ de Ploup, mais de grâce, *pas de* *shopping !*
> 
> J'ai certes bien conscience de jouer les empêcheurs d'angliciser en rond mais, puisque nos correspondants recherchent des expressions françaises, parlons-leur français ...


_Des emplettes_, pour moi, ce sont de petites courses plutôt que du _shopping_, pardon, du _lèche-vitrine. C__haque matin, la mère Michel fait ses emplettes à l'épicierie du coin, _par exemple.
_Écumer les boutiques_ s'en rapproche plus nettement, mais avec l'intention annoncée de griller son compte en banque là où _le shopping_, pardon, _le lèche-vitrine_ relève presque du loisir social.

Et puis, tant qu'à dénoncer les anglicismes, rendons aussi hommage au _magasinage _québécois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ma part, je suis entièrement de l'avis de Tilt, y compris pour le sens de _emplettes_. Quant à _lèche-vitrines_, je ne le considère pas comme un parfait synonyme de _shopping_ : celui-là est le simple fait de flâner *devant* les vitrines alors que celui-ci est plus actif étant donné qu'on entre *dans* un ou plusieurs magasins et qu'on touche voire essaie divers articles…


----------



## janpol

Piotr Ivanovitch, je déplore tout autant que toi le fait que l'on utilise des anglicismes plutôt que des expressions bien françaises mais...
- la question portait sur 3 expressions dont "faire du shopping"
- on nous demande de ne pas extrapoler, de répondre aux questions posées ou bien de créer un nouveau "fil" : avec "faire des emplettes", tu réponds à une question qui n'était pas posée (je dois reconnaître que je me suis rendu coupable du même crime en citant "faire du lèche-vitrine", une minute, je crois, avant Tilt, ce qui revient à dire que nous avons rédigé nos messages au même  moment)
- que l'on trouve ça très bien ou que l'on proclame que c'est navrant, il est incontestable que l'on entend  fréquemment "faire du shopping" en France (sans doute plus souvent, aujourd'hui, que "faire des emplettes") et nier cette réalité relèverait de la politique de l'autruche


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

D'accord, mais je n'entends *jamais* "faire du shopping" : toutes les femmes que je connais disent "faire les magasins" ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> D'accord, mais je n'entends *jamais* "faire du shopping" : toutes les femmes que je connais disent "faire les magasins" ...


Tu n'en connais donc peut-être pas assez...


----------



## janpol

Il est en effet incontestable qu'on entend fréquemment "faire les magasins". Le "shopping" me semble spécifiquement féminin, jeune et citadin...  (Je ne prétends pas que toutes les villes soient également touchées.) Il doit aussi correspondre à un pouvoir d'achat qui... l'autorise.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Tu n'en connais donc peut-être pas assez...


Je connaissais le mot (je ne suis pas complètement demeuré), mais ne l'entends jamais dans ma ville de 40 000 habitants.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Je connaissais le mot (je ne suis pas complètement demeuré),


 Je n'en doutais pas.  


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> mais ne l'entends jamais dans ma ville de 40 000 habitants.


Bravo si tu connais les (environ) 20 000 femmes de ta ville !  

Chez moi, je t'assure que j'ai déjà entendu « faire du shopping », et chose extraordinaire, même de la bouche de certains hommes !  

Tout ça pour dire que cet anglicisme qui semble si horrible est bien utilisé en français et figure au dictionnaire également. Deux raisons, selon moi, de ne pas le condamner. Pour autant, chacun est libre de l'utiliser ou non.
Je ne serais ni outrée, ni peinée, ni même surprise que tu ne l'utilises pas. 

« Faire du lèche-vitrine » est selon moi aussi la meilleure alternative, car ça implique bien la possibilité de revenir bredouille (i.e. de ne rien acheter).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Janpol said:
			
		

> Le "shopping" me semble spécifiquement féminin, jeune et citadin...


 
Il se trouve que je travaille dans un milieu presqu'exclusivement féminin, dont beaucoup de jeunes, souvent citadines et que, sur environ 1 000 de mes collègues avec qui je discute, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir entendu ce terme (qui pourtant m'écorche l'oreille).

Ça ne prouve pas qu'aucune ne l'utilise, ou bien qu'il se puisse mathématiquement trouver sur ma ville 20 dames ou demoiselles qui l'emploient.

Ça prouve encore moins que personne ne le dit, simplement ça relativise le débat ci-dessus, àmha.


----------



## tilt

Il me semble que je n'ai jamais entendu qui que ce soit dire _faire du lèche-vitrine_ non plus ! 
À la réflexion, ce qui se dit le plus (du moins dans mon entourage) est peut-être bien quelque chose qui n'a même pas encore été cité : _faire les boutiques_.


----------



## Nicomon

Je dis volontiers _faire des emplettes/faire des _ou_ les courses_ ou encore _je vais acheter telle ou telle chose,_ mais je n'étonnerai personne en écrivant que je ne vais jamais _faire du shopping_. Cette expression franglish m'écorche aussi les oreilles. 

Mais bon, comme au Québec _magasinage_ (merci Tilt) et son verbe _magasiner_ (1 seul mot, plutôt que _faire du xxx_) sont implantés depuis le début du 19e siècle, j'ai « grandi avec ».  

Par ailleurs, je dirais _*courir* les magasins/boutiques_ plutôt que _*faire* les magasins/boutiques_. 
_Faire_ me fait penser à dévaliser, comme dans _faire une banque_. 





> [Familier] Voler, dévaliser. Faire une boutique.


 
_Lèche-vitrines_ se traduit en 2 mots en anglais - window shopping_._ Je pense comme MC que ce n'est pas un parfait synonyme de _shopping_ ou _magasinage_ en québécois. On peut en faire, même si les boutiques/magasins sont fermés.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Par ailleurs, je dirais _*courir* les magasins/boutiques_ plutôt que _*faire* les magasins/boutiques_.
> _Faire_ me fait penser à dévaliser, comme dans _faire une banque_.


J'aurais tendance à dire _*se* faire une banque/boutique_, dans le sens de dévaliser. Mais la différence tient surtout dans le déterminant ! _Faire *une *boutique _et _faire *les *boutiques_, c'est en effet très différent !


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> _Faire *une *boutique _et _faire *les *boutiques_, c'est en effet très différent !


 
Bon point. Mais je continue de préférer _courir les_... qui est peut-être régional? 

Voici ce qu'en dit le GDT, sous l'entrée _magasiner_


> *Définition :*
> Aller dans les magasins, pour regarder la marchandise, comparer la qualité et les prix, et éventuellement, faire des achats.
> 
> *synonyme(s)*
> courir les magasins loc. v.
> faire du magasinage loc. v.
> faire les magasins loc. v.
> 
> *terme(s) non retenu(s)*
> *faire du shopping*
> 
> *Note(s) :*
> Bien qu'il soit généralisé et qu'il ait donné lieu à des dérivés en français européen, l'emprunt à l'anglais _faire du shopping_ reste à déconseiller en français du Québec pour éviter qu'il vienne concurrencer le terme français _magasiner_, déjà bien implanté dans l'usage depuis le début des années 1900.
> Le verbe _magasiner_ est transitif ou intransitif. L'emploi transitif est courant au Québec, même s'il est rarement attesté dans les dictionnaires. On dit par exemple : _magasiner des automobiles_.


----------



## Nanon

Pour moi, "courir les magasins" évoque une activité bien plus sportive ou bien plus frénétique que "faire du lèche-vitrines"... Mais je me trompe peut-être ? Ou peut-être que cette "course" n'est pas perçue comme telle au Québec ?...

Pour "faire des courses" (surtout pour des achats usuels ou alimentaires), on trouve aussi "faire les commissions", mais c'est moins courant et, je crois, un peu daté.


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Pour moi, "courir les magasins" évoque une activité bien plus sportive ou bien plus frénétique que "faire du lèche-vitrines".


 
Je suis bien d'accord. Je ne remplacerais pas l'un par l'autre.  Si tu as lu les messages précédents, par goût personnel je dis _courir_, comme dans _courir la ville/le monde_, plutôt que _faire les magasins_

Le lèche-vitrines_,_ ce n'est pas vraiment le "shopping" comme vous dites.


----------

